# Fancy Planer-Jointer Knife Fixture



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, not very fancy. Oak and ebony fixture for sharpening planer and jointer knives.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks easy enough to fabricate.....what are you grinding on?....A bench grinder?BW


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Vertical mill, the spindle on my old drill press is too worn out to do that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm not gettin' it*

I see a slot for a blade? What keeps the blade in place? The set screws won't touch the blade as far as I can tell. :blink: bill

Seems similar to this jig I made:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/honing-jointer-blades-how-10066/


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Sure they do, it only takes light pressure on each screw to hold the blade. Most times, I only need to take off .002, because I don't let them get very dull. A ding may take up to .015 or more. sure beats sending them out.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

they must be very long and go into through holes to intersect the blade then? Showing a blade in place would clarify. I assume the round is a surface grinding wheel with an arbor? The rippled surface is a milling machine magnetic table? A picture from further back would clarify. A specific description would help to understand how it works....may have a limited application for woodworkers without metal working machines....just sayin'  bill


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll try to get some pics of the set-up. This method will not work for someone who is even a little leery, about rotating wheels in their faces.:icon_smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*any pix yet?*

There's a post asking about sharpening planer knives  bill


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Oct 23, 2011)

I went the wussy route and snagged a spiral head with my joiner. The planer however.....I might have to try this.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*pictures of the whole set up?*



woodnthings said:


> There's a post asking about sharpening planer knives  bill


How's about some photos......  bill


----------

